# Bill to Repeal Gun-Free School Zones Federal Law Introduced



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump and the GOP hitting the ground running....



> Representative Thomas Massie, (R) KY, has re-introduced a bill to repeal the Gun-Free School Zones Act (GFSZA) of 1990 and its amendments. It was found unconstitutional in 1995 in U.S. v Lopez. Then it was passed again, slightly modified, under pressure of the President Bill Clinton and the establishment media in 1996. Donald Trump has pledged to eliminate Gun Free Zones, but he will need Congressional help for the GFSZA. The bill is numbered HR 34 for the 2017-18 Congress. Progress on the bill can be seen at congress.gov.


GUN WATCH: Bill Introduced to Repeal Gun-Free School Zones Federal Law



> Press Release: U.S. Representative Massie Proposes Repeal of Federal Gun-Free School Zones Act


https://massie.house.gov/newsroom/press-releases/press-release-us-representative-massie-proposes-repeal-of-federal-gun-free


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Now we are talking.

He is already the Un-Bummer.

I'd like to soon be calling him 'Trump the [email protected]'.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If citizens along with their elected government find that a few areas must be Gun free zones. Example court house. Then so be it. But when you take a persons right to defend them self you become 100% libel for their safety .Example prisons. So if an area is declared a gun free zone then it had better, have some dam good security.
If a business post their property the same sound apply. You should have no free pass to deny a right.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If one carries concealed it isn't an issue. Besides my personnel safety and constitutional rights, trump any stupid law.


----------

